# Cheap doggy stuff



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I completely LOVE this site.
https://doggyloot.com/r/53729-6b2532

If you haven't signed up with them yet (I know a lot of people here that have) they are like groupon for dog stuff. They send daily emails with a new deal every day on dog stuff. Mostly dog toys and treats. Right now they have Kong Wubbas on sale and if you go to the "latest deals" tab it will show the deals from the last week or so and this has been a good week. A lot of the deals include shipping also! Right now they have generic pill pockets on sale and generic Himalayan chews, a really good alligator squeaker mat, really nice personalized collars, a dry shampoo, the wubbas, a 3 pack of antlers (includes shipping) and a HUGE case of fat free dog treats for cheap and includes shipping. Also they may be good for allergies since they are made with rice flour and very limited ingredients.

If you use the link I posted you get $5 credit for your purchases.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I signed up.. that mystery box is calling to me. So hard to resist!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL I can't do the mystery box because my luck I will get stuff I don't want or need like more collars or leashes (However I LOVE those personalized collars) but that pull from the unknown is hard to resist lol. Those fat free treats keep calling to me. Not so much because they are FF but the price and the ingredient list definitely call to me.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

If anyone orders a Mystery Box, would love to see what you get! They haven't had anything yet that interests me particularly, but they will I am sure.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Kristi are you a member already? The "I gotta know" part of me is intrigued in the mystery boxes but the frugal part of me can not see spending money on something when I may get things I have no use for. There are a number of things I want but I gotta be careful. I really LOVE those collars but just don't use a collar enough with her to justify that money on one.. not right now anyways.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just wanted to update this for anyone that is just browsing. Today they have a pet first aid kit on sale. It's a portable one with the basics wipes scissors tweezers styptic powder gloves bandages etc... but includes shipping and is only like $18. May not be all inclusive for those of us that already have first aid kits but definitely a good basic one for someone who has nothing.. also has a a pet card so you can write your pets information on it in case of a disaster and anything else about the pup.


----------



## Atticus5 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I just purchased the first aid kit.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Holmes, yes I believe I signed up already, I get the daily emails, never got a credit or anything like some have gotten, and haven't seen anything that I can't get elsewhere for the same price or lower. I will be looking forward to seeing what you get in the mystery box, but I am betting it's different for everyone.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I wont get the mystery box.. money is too tight to spend on something I don't know what I'm getting. However the little tag they had today intrigues me. Im going to post it in another thread so people can see it if they want.

I agree some stuff you can get cheaper elsewhere but sometimes they have really good deals on things just generally not something I NEED and when money is tight it's between needs and wants. I wish the collars would go back on sale


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I signed up when you first posted and have gotten a couple things! Thanks so much for pointing it out! 

I haven't seen the mystery box. Hmmm I will have to look.


----------

